# splitboards... Worth it or not?



## killclimbz

The split decision is about the worst splitboard out there. The shape is whack and it's a pig. That has more to do with it than the size. 

Yes splitboards are worth it. You can't go on a tour with snowshoes. There is a reason JJ and others are using splits for their human powered endeavors.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Way worth it but it's an investment\commitment in time and money, beacon, shovel, probe, bindings, training, conditioning.

Hope to get my factory blemish jones solution in 2 weeks!


----------



## snowvols

One thing I will also add, get rid of the slider plates. Once I purchased a set of Spark R & D bindings my board road like a resort board. Once you go Spark you never go back.

Bottom line.... Hell yes splitboards are worth it. A day in the backcountry with good friends trumps any day I have ever had at the resort.


----------



## adhizar

word... Yeah I figured that much. But again, I have done backcountry with snowshoes and a board on my back and didn't think the touring part was much easier, but again... The split decision is heavy as balls! Holy buckets... Investment indeed.. Step one is dumping the one I have! I have skins and crampons for it.


----------



## linvillegorge

Skinning definitely beats snowshoes, even if you suck at skinning (like I do :blush.


----------



## mjd

A pair of Sparks binders and Karakorum clips will make a huge difference in how your board rides.


----------



## AKLarry

Snowolf said:


> I also have snow shoes and in some conditions, they do work almost as well as splitting and you don't have to fuck around with skins. I still use them on summer snow pack where float is not an issue. Having said that, when the snow is fresh and deep, there is no comparison. A split is the way to go. Additionally, having the board on your feet rather than on your back is a huge plus just for the enjoyment.


Very true statement here. If you have good snowshoes with risers they are fine and i never had a problem keeping up. I picked up an Icelantic split last year and I think splitboarding is the way to go up here. there are still some days that ill take snow kicks out depending on conditions and the terrain im going into. If im going to have to boot pack or do 50 kick turns to make it up a slope id take snow kicks any day.


----------

